# Keine Verbindung zu IM153-4PN



## cimco (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

setze zum ersten mal Profinet IO ein und habe auch schon prompt ein Problem.
Ich verwende eine S7-314 mit CP343-1 als Profinet Controller. An dem CP ist eine ET200M-Station mit IM153-4PN, einer 32DI, einer 32DO und einer 2AI angeschlossen.
Nun mein Problem: Ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung zu den E/A-Baugruppen, obwohl die Ethernetverbindung ok ist (ping, Blinktest u.s.w.).
Gehe ich mit der HW-konfig online ist das Symbol neben der IM153-4 der tabell. Auflistung der ET200M-Bgr. gegraut.
Habe dem Siemens-Support schon die Hardwarekonfigurierung geschickt (cfg-Datei), mit der Antwort das alles i.O. sei.
Bin am verzweifeln und hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## 4nD1 (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo
Hat das ET eine Stromversorgung?
Hast du die Hardwareconfig übertragen?
Sind die Baugruppen richtig aufgesteckt?
Hast du die Hardware die du verwendest auch wirklich auf deinem ET?(Versionen korrekt)
Hast du das ET Pramatiert (Was für Eingäng es hat usw)

Schau die Sachen mal durch und meld dich dann wieder.


----------



## Deltal (9 Juli 2010)

Ist denn noch der Busfehler an der IM an?

Hast du die Gerätenamen vergeben? Das ist bei Profinet sehr wichtig!


----------



## cimco (9 Juli 2010)

@4nD1
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
_Hat das ET eine Stromversorgung? _Ja
_Hast du die Hardwareconfig übertragen? _Ja
_Sind die Baugruppen richtig aufgesteckt?_ überprüft -> ja
_Hast du die Hardware die du verwendest auch wirklich auf deinem ET?(Versionen korrekt)_ Die HW bzw. HW-Versionen stimmen überein.
_Hast du das ET Pramatiert (Was für Eingäng es hat usw) _´Meinst du mit Eingände die E/A-Adressen oder die Baugruooenadresse?

@Deltal
Nein ein Busfehler wird nicht angezeigt.
Die Vergabe des PN-Gerätenamens war kein Problem.


----------



## JesperMP (9 Juli 2010)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann gibt es nur grüne Lampen auf CP343-1, und IM153-4PN ?

Hast Du in deiner Anwenderprogram FC11 PNIO_SEND und FC12 PNIO_RECV eingefügt ?


----------



## cimco (11 Juli 2010)

Laut Siemens Support sind die FC11 PNIO_SEND und FC12 PNIO_RECV bei diesem Aubau gar nicht erforderlich (Dezentrale Peripherie ähnlich Profibus DP). 
Werde dies aber austesten, wobei ich noch wissen müsste welche Adresse ich an CLPADDR genau angeben muss. Vieleicht könnte mir da noch jemand helfen.


----------



## MSB (11 Juli 2010)

cimco schrieb:


> Laut Siemens Support sind die FC11 PNIO_SEND und FC12 PNIO_RECV bei diesem Aubau gar nicht erforderlich (Dezentrale Peripherie ähnlich Profibus DP).
> Werde dies aber austesten, wobei ich noch wissen müsste welche Adresse ich an CLPADDR genau angeben muss. Vieleicht könnte mir da noch jemand helfen.



Die FC11/12 sind nötig sobald du Profinet über CP hast.
Also sind die bei deiner Anwendung absolut essentiell.

CPLADDR ist die Anfangs-EA-Adresse des CP's in der HW-Konfig in Hex,
also z.B. 256 Dez = 100 Hex

Die EA-Adressen deiner PN-Devices am CP haben nichts mit den EA-Adressen an der CPU zu tun, und sind folglich auch nicht im Prozessabbild integriert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## cimco (13 Juli 2010)

Kaum hab ich alles richtig gemacht funktionierts!

Nach Verwendung der PNIO_SEND und PNIO_RCV und dessen korrekte Parametrierung war alles kein Problem mehr.
Die Vergabe der E/A-Adressen ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann werden die E/A-Adressen pro PN-Controller ab 0 neu vergeben. Diese liegen dann dementsprechend im Sende- bzw. Empfangsdatenbaustein.

Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, dass der Siemens Support mir sagt das die PNIO_SEND und PNIO_RCV in diesem Aufbau nicht benötigt werden, obwohl ich ihnen die HW-Konfig (cfg-Datei) zukommen ließ und die bzw. der Mitarbeiter es ja nun am besten wissen müssten.

Also noch mals vielen Dank für die Antworten und die Mühe.


----------

